# Durhams Charity Shoot



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ummmm.......July?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks JD yes shoot is July 28


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Registration is from 8:00am -!0:00am July 28th.
Please come out and support a worthy cause.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Weather is looking great for this weekends Charity shoot. We hope to see you all out for a fun day of shooting and help support a worthy cause.


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

Do we need to pre register? Or can we show up on the day of? Also, what is the entry fee? 
I will be glad to shoot this weekend for a good cause


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Just show up no pre registration. Shoot fees for this weekend are single $20, family $30, and $15 for a junior.


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks, thats great.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

"a little over 50 yards"

LMAO, good one Randy!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Giddy up!
I Plan on being there with the old lady...I mean my beautiful wife.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

rdneckhillbilly...We may need to put a special target just for you and Daisy Duke.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

DssBB said:


> rdneckhillbilly...We may need to put a special target just for you and Daisy Duke.



And why is that????:confused2:


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

DssBB said:


> rdneckhillbilly...We may need to put a special target just for you and Daisy Duke.


No answer, hmmmm, kinda sucks that you say such a thing when its my first time shooting at one of these, I thought it was a fun relaxed time????


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

It is fun and relaxed and I was only toying with *******. I hope you enjoy shooting Durham and enjoy yourselves on Sunday.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

I'll come, and other guys from my club are going to. Thanks for organizing this, guys.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

This will be my first event and I'm looking forward to it! Weather is looking good for Sunday!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Jbooter said:


> This will be my first event and I'm looking forward to it! Weather is looking good for Sunday!


If you are solo feel free to join our group Jbooter. 
Nothing worse then going to your first shoot and being told to fend for yourself.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks rdneckhillbilly! I might just take you up on that! Looking forward to it tomorrow! I'm a bit jittery with it being my first shoot, but I'm sure it'll be fun. Weather is looking good for tomorrow!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

What a day, had the best time!!!!!
It was great to meet so many friendly people. Nice to put some faces to AT users.
My first time shooting like this , the course was great, thanks Durham Archers for hosting a great event for such an amazing cause!!!
Hope to see yha'll soon!!!!:thumbs_up:canada::canada:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

What a fantastic shoot today.
The weather was great and the course a challenge for sure.
A big thanks to all the club members for all their hard work that made this event such a great success.
A special thanks to the registration staff and the canteen staff. Great job!!! Our chef's are second to none.
Thanks to the ladies who sold the 50/50 and raffle tickets.
And to all who attended to support such a worthy cause.
I wish everyone a safe archery season.
Thanks to all. :set1_applaud::cheer2:


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Crazymoose is right without the help from the members it would be impossible to run an event successfully. So thanks to everyone that lent a hand. Futher to that I would like to thank the individuals and bussiness's that donated to our raffle table.To the winners of the 50/50 and the novelty shoot thanks for donating back to the charity, it is greatly appreciated.

Randy


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

Great first shoot. Glad to get out there and shoot for a good cause


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great job to all those who helped out with the registration, kitchen, raffles and making Durham's Charity shoot another success. The weather was great and the course was in excellent condition. Congrats to Bobby with his 80 yd plus floating goose shot. Thank you again to all those who contributed to the raffle table and those who came out to help support a great cause.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks to all the folks that put on another fantastic shoot! we appreciate it!


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

What a fantastic day it was. Thank you to everyone at Durham Archers and the volunteers who helped put on a successful event. It was my first shoot but after a day like that, I'll be back at next years shoot! Awesome job. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi All,

A big thanks to everyone responsible for the shoot this weekend. I had a great time, got to meet more of my fellow members and managed not to lose or break an arrow (But I did manage to lock my keys in the car).

Oh and a big shout out to Dave, I certainly hope that I can walk around the course when I'm in my eighties.

Ron


----------

